# Baby bird-found today-Chicago!



## squeaky-pgn (Aug 5, 2005)

I just found a baby bird (probably 12-13 days old) in the back of my apartment building, and I'm not sure how much to feed it? Is it ok to put a bowl of water and food in it's cage? I'm worried that it will eat too much. 

Also, it's pretty warm here in Chicago now, so I put it in a PetCo cardboard animal box. 

Does anyone know of an animal shelter that will take baby pigeons in Chicago?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for helping this baby. At 12-13 days it isn't capable of eating or drinking on its own. You can try giving it a little water with a dropper, but it will need to be fed in the morning. Check our list of resources for a rehabber in your area: : http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

In the meantime, keep the little one safe and warm. An old towel or t-shirt inside your Petco box should be fine. 

If you aren't able to find a rehabber to take the baby, you'll need to feed it yourself. Petco should have Kaytee Exact hand-feeding formula or something equivalent. Please check this link for detailed information on hand-feeding:

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/syringe_method.htm

It will need to be hand-fed for at least a couple weeks before it can eat on its own, and will be bonded to humans so you should consider keeping it as a pet or finding it a permanent home. Best of luck, and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

*A baby!*

Hey, I'm in Schaumburg and would be happy to take your baby if it's hard to care for it. I still have teenage boys home during the day that could feed it if necessary (both are animal/creature lovers) and have experience caring for pigeons. I also have a great Avian Vet if needed. Let me know, maybe we could meet half-way.


----------

